# Xonerate + Tenacity vs Poa Triv



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Unfortunately, this combo did not work for me. Triv came back. I know @masshole is also trying this combo so will be interested in his results.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyaebJ9jjIU&t=46s


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I had a sport turf management guy tell me that Poa Trivialis has a 5 year seed bank. It's one tough customer.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> I had a sport turf management guy tell me that Poa Trivialis has a 5 year seed bank. It's one tough customer.


The tsunami grass cannot be stopped. The seeds are one (major) issue, but the stolons just don't seem to be affected by these selective herbicides at all. You get the initial kill of the leaf blades and think you are good and back comes new growth from the stolons. Extremely frustrating.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks @tgreen for the testing and update.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

tgreen said:


> Unfortunately, this combo did not work for me. Triv came back. I know @masshole is also trying this combo so will be interested in his results.


Hey Tom,

Do you by any chance still have some velocity left that you are willing to sell? Asking for a 'friend'


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Here my experience. Picture 3 and 4 2 apps of xonerate with tenacity and nis 2 weeks apart and yes it regrow. Picture 1 and 2 3 apps of tenacity 1 week apart 4oz/A and then 2 apps of xonerate 2 weeks apart 5oz/A with water in(according to the xonerate label) and no new growing. I throw some seeds before xonerate app. Kbg didn't make it some ttf spot and grow. 
My main target was poa A and it definitely dead.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Two apps of round up at 10 days apart. It was dead and now this is growing.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> Two apps of round up at 10 days apart. It was dead and now this is growing.


This is gutting. What is one suppose to do to kill this off? I have a reno this fall and the reason for the reno is because of P.T.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> Do you by any chance still have some velocity left that you are willing to sell? Asking for a 'friend'


I wish I could. There is some on ebay right now starting at $500. I watched this listing a few days ago and it went unsold at that price. There was a listing in April that went for like $850. Maybe there are some guys on here that would split it up? Also, keep in mind that even velocity is not guaranteed. Hot weather following treatment seems to play a role.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Two apps of round up at 10 days apart. It was dead and now this is growing.
> ...


I did a reno on my yard in two sections over two seasons. In some areas, triv was 100% and others maybe 30%. Triv came back hard on the first part but not nearly as bad on the second section of the lawn. The first section has a lot of natural groundwater moving through it which plays a roll. Basically, if you have areas that naturally retain water, it might be impossible to kill. Add in shade with the water and definitely impossible to eradicate. If you have triv in drier areas with decent sun then a reno may very well work.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI, I'm not sure this is poa t, but it sure looks like it. It is 0.5in long and it will get more roundup with my reno in the next weeks. This is in the middle of the yard, full sun, 5 degree grade.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

My Poa T Herbacide


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Wolverine in my experience, a torch does not work on POA t. The roots are still alive and it comes back.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I seem to have had luck with two apps of Acclaim Extra at label rate 10 days apart + Tenacity in a KBG/NoMix lawn. First pic 5/24 (2nd app), second pic 6/11, third pic today, 6/19 (light green grass spots are plugs). I did have turf damage, the last pic shows the worst of it. I had not noticed triv in this area, in fact the spot where there is dirt on the curb was 100% KBG sod laid last spring.

*Edit 7/3/2019 Nevermind. The triv survived.*


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Wolverine in my experience, a torch does not work on POA t. The roots are still alive and it comes back.


Yeah your probably right. It is fun though and my neighbors think I'm insane 😜


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Miggity said:


> I seem to have had luck with two apps of Acclaim Extra at label rate 10 days apart + Tenacity in a KBG/NoMix lawn. First pic 5/24 (2nd app), second pic 6/11, third pic today, 6/19 (light green grass spots are plugs). I did have turf damage, the last pic shows the worst of it. I had not noticed triv in this area, in fact the spot where there is dirt on the curb was 100% KBG sod laid last spring.


Would you ever add round up to that cocktail or would that cause some crazy chemical combustion?


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Would you ever add round up to that cocktail or would that cause some crazy chemical combustion?


Only if I was planning a total renovation which is something I was open to if things went badly, but I was trying to avoid if possible. As it stands, I have invested my time and $100 for the Acclaim and a ProPlugger and while it is tedious work, I'll just plug one section at a time. A side benefit is that I am pulling 6" of heavy, compacted clay plugs out and filling it with good compost topped with KBG started months ago in peat moss filled pots.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Two apps of round up at 10 days apart. It was dead and now this is growing.


I used 3 apps on mine before reseeding. I left several areas unseeded to see if anything came back. It's been maybe a month. Nothing. Totally dead.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

@g-man can you pull up some of that green patch in the center and take pictures for someone to try and i.d. it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@KHARPS I will let it grow a bit more and try to Id it before round up. It is short right now. I'm mowing at 1in and it is less than 1in.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm having great luck with Xonerate and Tenacity.

Single app kill at the VT rates.

I will post pics.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

How are you guys doing with your poa T battle out there? The spot I tried last year didn't come back but for some reason I have a lot of new spots and i know it wasnt there last season. But at least I can see you 99% clear of poa A.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I am now part of the triv battle group 

So far, I've done 2 apps of gly on spots vs 1 app of tenacity + 1 app of gly. The latter still show some green while the former appears totally dead. I'll wait another week, which will put me at around 12 days from last app, and then do a follow up gly app.

Here's a good article: https://www.golfdom.com/an-integrated-strategy-for-controlling-poa-trivialis/


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

I am also battling poa Triv. Last year I glyphosated a large patch plus several small/med patches in my back yard. I estimate that I killed about 25% of the yard. It was early-mid May when I applied and I think that was too late already. This year, I have significantly less, but where I do have triv is in the perimeter of the areas I hit last year. I guess I should have over sprayed by about 12" beyond the triv perimeter. I sprayed last weekend and over seeded the next day. Triv is definitely dying... we'll see if any new grass germinates from the seed and survives. Last year the seedlings died in the late spring heat. It's embarrassing to have dead brown patches that turn to mud in an otherwise nice lawn, but I just can't stand the lime green color if the triv. Good luck out there guys!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

There's no embarrassment in fixing a problem. A nice lawn doesn't appear all by itself. :wink:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Poa Trivialis has a 5 year seed bank, so an ongoing battle for sure


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Trying xonerate alone on the triv this spring. Recording the results on video and will post if anything interesting. Doing this b/c the xonerate + tenacity cooked the good grass a little as I showed in that video. Triv regrew anyway but I maybe didn't give it enough chance and want to see if it knocks it back better than tenacity alone (which really did nothing but ding it good but triv came back 100%).

Going to come back in with Velocity once the temps warm. Label says 55 to 80 degree air temp for xonerate but need minimum 70 air temp for velocity. So, I have nothing to lose by trying the xonerate at this point.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> Poa Trivialis has a 5 year seed bank, so an ongoing battle for sure


So is it best to just dig it all up?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

tgreen said:


> Trying xonerate alone on the triv this spring. Recording the results on video and will post if anything interesting. Doing this b/c the xonerate + tenacity cooked the good grass a little as I showed in that video. Triv regrew anyway but I maybe didn't give it enough chance and want to see if it knocks it back better than tenacity alone (which really did nothing but ding it good but triv came back 100%).
> 
> Going to come back in with Velocity once the temps warm. Label says 55 to 80 degree air temp for xonerate but need minimum 70 air temp for velocity. So, I have nothing to lose by trying the xonerate at this point.


Most of my treatment areas with xonerate (spot treatment rate from label) didn't come back this year but still a lot to go. Decide to go back to your different way this year and will do xonerate only on front yard.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

It's a shame Velocity is not around anymore because it def works. I used it about 3-4 years ago and my triv never ( fingers crossed) came back. Took 2-3 seasons being vigilant but does work.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Are those your green giants, Nick? Good call. They make a great screen that grows fast.

I don't think the solo xonerate will really work on the triv but figured I have the stuff so why not give a try. It does list triv as a controlled weed on the label but I don't believe it.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

tgreen said:


> Are those your green giants, Nick? Good call. They make a great screen that grows fast.
> 
> I don't think the solo xonerate will really work on the triv but figured I have the stuff so why not give a try. It does list triv as a controlled weed on the label but I don't believe it.


Thanks. They help allot with privacy but The #1 reason I planted hedge because my Naighbors don't care whats grow on lawn with wind help lots of weeds end up on my side but not any more. .


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Poacure (Methiozolin) claims control of POA t. It is currently only approved to golf courses.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

g-man said:


> Poacure (Methiozolin) claims control of POA t. It is currently only approved to golf courses.


I was looking at getting this but they state they will cancel the order if you can't verify your from a golf course. If anybody tries to order and they don't verify then please let me know. I'd buy some at this point.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Poacure (Methiozolin) claims control of POA t. It is currently only approved to golf courses.
> ...


I just placed the order will see how it's go or maybe we can share the bottle if they ship it out


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Anybody know what is this?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> Anybody know what is this?


Does it pull up easy like a carpet? Rhizomes? Long stringy shallow roots?

It could be bentgrass or POA T if that's the case


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know what is this?
> ...


Yes Havy rhizomes and can pull that something like carpet im 90% sure it not poa T.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Kissfromnick said:
> ...


Those seem to be characteristics of bentgrass. Maybe someone else can chime in with more experience but I had to deal with that last year.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


What did you use? Tenacity?


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I signed up for an account and tried to buy POA Cure, wont ship to California. Order Cancelled. If someone wants to split this please PM.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

rwhite4573 said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > Biggylawns said:
> ...


I spoke with them over the phone you have to place the order directly from golf course only!!!! The guy was insure me it will control poa a and poa t 100%.


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> rwhite4573 said:
> 
> 
> > Kissfromnick said:
> ...


That won't work for me. I don't own a golf course :lol:


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

rwhite4573 said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > rwhite4573 said:
> ...


I mean... what's the certification process to be considered a golf course? I have a neighbor that has a putting green.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

@Kissfromnick so they cancelled your order?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> @Kissfromnick so they cancelled your order?


Yes order was canceled. They call me to confirm if it golf course.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> @Kissfromnick so they cancelled your order?


Shipping address and name should be associate with the golf course. No jokes they will check that before shipping.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Kissfromnick said:
> ...


Tenacity would definitely take care of it, if it's bentgrass but I was in reno mode and just sprayed it with glypho since I also have triv to kill as well.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> > @Kissfromnick so they cancelled your order?
> ...


There has to be at least one member on this board who is an associate at a golf course. Maybe they can buy big bottle and split it up. A man can wish... Haha!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd be in for some if you guys can find a way. Anyone friends with any golf course owners?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I actually know someone at a golf course /country club but not all that well. If I see him I'll ask him if I can order to their address


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> I actually know someone at a golf course /country club but not all that well. If I see him I'll ask him if I can order to their address


You'd be a TLF hero if you were able to pull that off :lol:


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

Babaganoosh said:


> I actually know someone at a golf course /country club but not all that well. If I see him I'll ask him if I can order to their address


 :thumbup:

I'm willing to buy some if it works out :thumbup:


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Wonder why it's not available residentially?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

mooch91 said:


> Wonder why it's not available residentially?


Probably next will be sports fields before residential. It might eventually get to residential but I suppose golf is there main target because that's who will likely buy most of it anyways. It seems it's more than anything aimed at transitioning greens from bentgrass/poa a to just bentgrass. I'm sure there's not that many home owners outside of this forum that would be willing to spend $250 on a bottle of herbicide to get rid of some lime green grass in there lawn.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > I actually know someone at a golf course /country club but not all that well. If I see him I'll ask him if I can order to their address
> ...


Golf courses are all closed right now. I forgot about that. Should make it even harder. Lol


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Curious if anyone would link to a study(ies) on this chemical vs poa triv. The chemical has been available for 10+ years and the studies I see are on annua.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Maybe we can collectively lobby for release to the consumer market? Has anyone called to see if they are working for a release to us?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

mooch91 said:


> Maybe we can collectively lobby for release to the consumer market? Has anyone called to see if they are working for a release to us?


They would sell it to you if they could, I'm sure. The EPA wont let them.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

mooch91 said:


> Maybe we can collectively lobby for release to the consumer market? Has anyone called to see if they are working for a release to us?


When I spoke with a representative on the phone he mentions they receiving tons of the calls every day from residential and commercial sector. It's going to be some reason why they wasn't to release it. I even asked for examples and still Noooo.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

tgreen said:


> Curious if anyone would link to a study(ies) on this chemical vs poa triv. The chemical has been available for 10+ years and the studies I see are on annua.


It does seem most of the studies are on poa a but I saw these videos on control for poa triv in KBG field.

http://www.moghu.com/en/boards/view/eng_res/494

Seems like good coverage. It's interesting that it seems the best control is when done in the fall.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks Snowbob. Very interesting, particularly the VT one. Some guy claimed on a youtube comment that he had great control from Xonerate alone. I was obviously skeptical but am giving it a try anyway since I already had the chemical. Sounds like a waste of time.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Has anyone tried Anuew PGR on triv? Found these videos on YouTube. Looks pretty effective in short term, but we won't know about long term until next year. 
https://youtu.be/Onz2QceKhas
https://youtu.be/5OhVNqn1E10


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Two apps of round up at 10 days apart. It was dead and now this is growing.
> ...


This is why I'm considering removing an inch or two of topsoil for my renovation. I read a Rutgers study that said removing .5" of topsoil should be sufficient in removing stolons and all growing points. I know it's a lot of work and there's still a chance of it popping up but the percentage has to be minimal.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I just did that for my backyard about 10 days ago. Use 12 rolls of sod. My wife still laughing on me. Sod wasn't available at my supplying store so i pick up from HD looks like color matching great but during installation notice it loaded with poa A.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Did you take it back? I got a 1,500 sqft area and I'm going with seed.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ScottieBones said:


> Has anyone tried Anuew PGR on triv? Found these videos on YouTube. Looks pretty effective in short term, but we won't know about long term until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got my Anuew in the mail today. I will put down my first app as soon as weather allows and will document on my journal.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> Did you take it back? I got a 1,500 sqft area and I'm going with seed.


No I decided to keep it. Only other store had sod it stock was Lowes but it way lighter on color. Poa A shouldn't big deal to deal with. Another lesson learned .


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

gm560 said:


> ScottieBones said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried Anuew PGR on triv? Found these videos on YouTube. Looks pretty effective in short term, but we won't know about long term until next year.
> ...


Nice, me too. I spot sprayed the triv in my TTTF the about 4 days ago (first app.). No change yet. I went middle of the road on the rate (0.3oz/M). But, looking at the above PPC videos, he does say he applied at 1lb/A (i.e., full label rate of 0.37oz/M). Oops. :shock: Gonna hit it again after 7-10 days.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ScottieBones said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottieBones said:
> ...


Spot spraying pgr might get some funky results. Why not go with a blanket app?

I think we should stop hijacking this thread. I think I will create one for Anuew PGR vs Poa. Admins should we move them over?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I spray some poa t with Acclaim Extra and other areas with xonerate again today will see how it going. I know last season i clear lots of poa T with xonerate but can't find my mixing notes in shed.


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Kissfromnick said:


> rwhite4573 said:
> 
> 
> > Kissfromnick said:
> ...


How do they know you're from a golf course or not?

What's to stop someone from creating a cheap webpage on Godaddy or somewhere claiming to be a 'new' golf course in development. Then have your cell # there till they call to confirm. Or worse - buy a $10 burner phone from 7-11, use that as the "contact number" for the "new" golf course, then when they call your burner, you answer it with ABC Golf Course or whatever you call it...

More than 1 way to skin a cat...


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Ellford said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > rwhite4573 said:
> ...


To register new Buisnes in my area $575 + $10 phone + $250 for Poacure and still not guaranty.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Here poa T after 1 app of xonerate 0.07 ml per gallon and 2 apps Acclaim Extra Ttf and kbg wasn't damaged.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Ellford said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > rwhite4573 said:
> ...


Uhm, i am pretty sure that the EPA would be on your *** no? Wouldnt POA cure share their list with the EPA so they know you bought it...


----------

